# clark spoon rig



## phazon (Mar 20, 2009)

could someone post a picture of the rig that makes clark spoons castable appreciate any help thanks.


----------



## frank in fla (Jun 23, 2009)

*disclaimer* haven't tried this yet but
try tying a trolling weight before the spoon like this








the leader is 2 feet of tieable wire, but you can use 50lb floro
i'v been wanting to try this in the surf for spanish


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

I just use 1/2 to 1oz barrel sinker above a swivel with about three feet of 40 or 50lb leader tied to the spoon itself. This is effective when casting from elevated positions like piers, bridges, and jetties with good elevation above the water.

I'm not too big on using wire. You might loose a few to cut offs, but I think the strike ratio is higher.


----------



## ripnlips (Oct 22, 2008)

both rigs work good. just be sure it is attached with a swivel. also use as long of a leader as possible. i have much more strikes with a 6 foot leader. underhand casting is needed when your leader is long.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Yep I forgot to mention to make sure there's a swivel on the spoon end too.

Underhand casts is pretty much the only way to go with it rigged like that. You'd be surprised how far you can cast like that though.

We used to have casting contests from the Skyway a few years back with those setups.


----------



## blaminack (Apr 10, 2009)

Down here in Florida we use a "Bubble Rig". It is basically a hard plastic bubble that slips up and down the line between two swivels to keep it in place. It is then tied to a leader with the Clark Spoon. The Bubble is filled with water, wax, sand etc. for good casting weight, plus the bubble creates a commotion that attracts fish.










Just replace the straw with a Clark Spoon and you have a Spanish and Bluefish killer.


----------



## frank in fla (Jun 23, 2009)

that's cool
do you use it in the surf?


----------



## blaminack (Apr 10, 2009)

You easily could. They cast a dang mile. Make sure that the weight of the water in the Bubble doesn't overload your rod's rating though. Most of the time you would want a little bigger rod for casting these rather than the 10lb set up normal for spanish.


----------



## Fishmaster (May 8, 2009)

*Nothing like a good casting bubble...*

I have used those casting bubbles in CA. for either freash or salt watter. They are great way to go for several types of fishing. This is the first time I seen anything about them in Fla. or anywere in the Alantic. It is good to know they are not just a west coast thing! I also like them with live bait, because the bait seems to swim more natural and I did not snag very often.


----------

